# ATITool 0.0.21 released!



## W1zzard (Aug 20, 2004)

http://atitool.techpowerup.com/ATITool_0.0.21.exe

a ton of changes:


Scan for Artifacts now makes a log entry every 15 minutes.
Added and tested X800SE PCI-E overclocking support.
When the main window is partly or completely off screen when launched, it will be moved to be visible. 
Render window requires a hw accelerator + running driver. 
Disabled maximizing/minimizing of render window. 
Moved I2C access code into kernel driver. 
Added option to set video card PCI latency 
Improved theme support (more like enabled it). 
Added option to create desktop icon after install. 
Added RV410 support. 
Added Video Memory Timings Editor (not in 0.0.21 release but in next dev. build)
Added option to disable the tray icon (icon will always be visible while ATITool is initializing). 
Added Gamma Control 
Added experimental "Remove 9000/9200/9550/9600 clock lock" 
Trying to overwrite the default profile now gives an error msg. 
Added option to limit log file size. 
Bugfixes to the installer. 
Added fan control for X800. 
Added options to disable Direct3D error messages. 
Added shared memory, other applications can now get ATITool data. 
Fixed settings window popping up in wrong place. 
Statically linked version - distribution is now only 820 KB in size! 
Updated Kernel Mode driver - getting ready to port to 64 Bit. 
Tray icon is automatically recreated when explorer crashes 
If the tray icon can't be created (possible during windows startup, explorer is not running yet) just continue loading and create the icon as soon as explorer is ready. 
Added text field with temperature to main window. 
Added support for Radeon 9550 - these cards are overclocking locked. Use the softmod drivers. 
Added support for sending clock/temp. data to MBM 
Added option to log temperatures 
Added overclocking/temp. monitoring support for X600. 
Added temp. monitoring support for 9800 PRO on XT PCB with temp. chip. 
Profile selection is no longer saved on exit, but on change. 
room.x now included in executable. 
Fixed bug where the tray temperature display would get stuck on desktop resize. 
3D detection seems to have issues with DirectX 9.0C beta - this will not be addressed until the final version of DX9.0C is out. 
Fixed bug with temperature detection 
Fixed bug where find max. would try too high clockrates when clock frequency limits are enabled. 
Added warning if D3D Debug Runtimes are active. 
Screensaver will be disabled during 'find max' and 'scan for artifacts' 
Added 'add to start menu' all users/current user 
Tweaked 3D detection, will*now work with UT2K4's d3d9 renderer 
Added option to change font/color of temperature in systray 
Added temperature monitoring for ASUS cards, thanks Peter 
Added extra checks to low-level hardware code


----------



## Sierra Sonic (Aug 20, 2004)

I wub you! \o/

What happend to the "Mem" options? No use for it I guess?


----------



## pablofrogo (Aug 20, 2004)

Nice one W1zzard


----------



## Jeronimo (Aug 20, 2004)

> 3D detection seems to have issues with DirectX 9.0C beta - this will not be addressed until the final version of DX9.0C is out.


DX9.0C final is out, do your magic Wizzard   
No, great job, I am glad to have been able to use the beta's of 0.0.21 it worked great and never had really big issues or a card that died on me.


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 20, 2004)

check if the release works with dx90c .. i think it does


----------



## corny (Aug 20, 2004)

Thumbs up for this release again w1zzard! Cheers!


----------



## 15th Warlock (Aug 20, 2004)

w00t!! Thanx W1zzard, you da man!


----------



## zealot`grr (Aug 20, 2004)

works like a charm, as usual


----------



## diGitaL (Aug 20, 2004)

works great.. nice release.


----------



## oBey (Aug 20, 2004)

um. got a question about the fan on the X800. any1 got a good answer on how long the fan vill hold (not die on me  ) with the fan speed set to 100%

super release w1zzard. love it


----------



## Ebo (Aug 20, 2004)

New version is nice.. ,But I cant use temperature monitoring.. My card is Asus Radeon 9600xt. Hopefully my problem will be solved.. 
Thanks!


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 20, 2004)

ebo: what does the log file say about temp chip detection? the asus monitoring tool works i assume?


----------



## Ebo (Aug 20, 2004)

LOG:
ATITool v0.0.21 started.
	Detected GPU Chip: RV360 (4152), 4 Pipelines, 128 MB
	Temperature monitoring: chip not detected
	Profile 'Default' loaded.	Clocks set to: 500.00 / 300.00

Yes, Asus "Smart Doctor" works and show the temperature.


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 20, 2004)

ebo: redownload the release and see if it makes a difference did a small change to asus temp chip timing


----------



## Atreus (Aug 20, 2004)

Hi.... ive just upgraded from version .20 and when i rebooted my dell 1800FP TFT just goes to standby? ( yellow led)   If i reboot in VGA mode ( winxp) and remove this new version and revert back to the previous version everything is ok. Does the new version alter refresh timings? as it appears that on reboot it throws my refresh too high for my dell to handle. 

The monitor is using the correct dell driver, but ive tried using generic plug and play as well. Ive had a friend who has the same issue with a different make of tft. I do not have ati-tool set to auto load either.... yet it still throws off the refresh somehow?

Asus x800pro VIVO modded to XTPE@ stock ati bios 520/560
Asus K8V-SE Deluxe
A64 3200(1mb cache)
1GB corsair 3700 C2
Win xp pro sp1


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 20, 2004)

atreus this was fixed a few minutes ago .. try to redownload the file


----------



## Carpetcrawler (Aug 20, 2004)

*Blank Monitor on Shutup?*

I had .20 version on working great with my X800pro on windows XP SP2, Monitor IIyama E511S. Now with .21 the machine starts to load up ok, but as soon as the reg key kicks in the monitor goes blank and no signal! Reboot in safe mode and remove and all ok again. Any ideas or similar experiences?


----------



## Atreus (Aug 20, 2004)

Ok just downloaded and re-tried...   Can confirm that this issue is now fixed!  nice one... you the man! 

Keep up the great work!

Edit. Carpetcrawler just re-download the ati-tool      i had same thing but its fixed now if u get the latest build ( redownload)


----------



## Frozen (Aug 20, 2004)

Yea, dont use the betas anymore, lol


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 20, 2004)

frozen: the beta testers didnt work hard enough ... 5 showstopper bugs i've already fixed


----------



## RoyC (Aug 20, 2004)

My screen gets all weird and distorted when using ATITool 0.0.21. When i first loaded it up I noticed that my core speed wasn't at default so i set it to default. A few seconds later, my entire screen turned to static and my vpu had to do a recover. I have no idea how it did it because i tried it again and it didn't recover the second time. I had to restart the pc and unistall ATITool.


----------



## Atreus (Aug 20, 2004)

Well ive had a good play and no other bugs apparent. Nice work on the fan control.... very useful!


----------



## Frozen (Aug 20, 2004)

I havent found anything in the way of bugs :s


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 20, 2004)

royc: what video card?


----------



## Carpetcrawler (Aug 20, 2004)

*Moron Alert !!!!*



			
				Carpetcrawler said:
			
		

> I had .20 version on working great with my X800pro on windows XP SP2, Monitor IIyama E511S. Now with .21 the machine starts to load up ok, but as soon as the reg key kicks in the monitor goes blank and no signal! Reboot in safe mode and remove and all ok again. Any ideas or similar experiences?


Hi again, IF I had bothered to look what the hell I was doing, I would have noticed that I had not defined anything in the 'Load on windows startup' just left it blank!!!
When I'm wrong I say it, Sorry to trouble anyone.
Thanks for Great Utility


----------



## Ebo (Aug 20, 2004)

I dont know what you did, but I redownloaded it and now temperature monitoring WORKS!!!! Thank you! 
Like others I have to say GREAT UTILITY!!!


----------



## RoyC (Aug 20, 2004)

MSI RX9800 Pro 128 MB


----------



## floris (Aug 21, 2004)

Does anybody know why after running this tool my monitor won't go higher then 60hz in windows and in games? I re-installed the ati driver for my x800 pro 256mb and restarted system, but that didn't help. I have a 22" iiyama crt monitor, so I'd like to use 85hz or 100hz instead of the shakey 60


----------



## MikeS3000 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Sound Problems in Doom 3*

I have been an avid user or AtiTool 0.0.20 for awhile.  After installing Doom 3 and DirectX 9.0c I noticed that my sound would cut in and out in the game.  I tried everything first with completely uninstalling my Audigy 2 ZS and moving it to a different slot with a fresh reinstall of my sound drivers.  Still, no luck.  Finally by random chance I removed AtiTool from my system tray and memory and fired up Doom.  NO sound problems.  When I overclock with a similar utility, Powerstrip, I have no sound problems.  So, I hoped that 0.0.21 would alleviate my problems, yet unfortunately it has not.  Does anyone have any suggestions or similar experiences?  Thanks


----------



## floris (Aug 21, 2004)

tnx wizzard for updating the build, it seems to be fixed now.

Wouldn't it be nice to have an option to reset everything to default, so if i click on that it would load like the program has never touched any possible variable?


----------



## MikeS3000 (Aug 21, 2004)

*One addition to the last post.*

Sorry, it's late and I left key info out of my last post.  I'm also running Windows XP SP2 official release and am using an X800 XT PE if that helps.  And, just tried FarCry with the new AtiTool and so far no sound problems.  Who knows if this is a DirectX vs. OpenGL kind of deal or what.


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 21, 2004)

mike: i've been trying to find the reason for the doom sound problems .. happens with 3d detection turned off as well?


----------



## Qapf (Aug 21, 2004)

Quake 3 3d detection fails, worked in last revision. Using a FireGL T2 on an IBM T42P


----------



## Bibiou (Aug 21, 2004)

MikeS3000 said:
			
		

> I have been an avid user or AtiTool 0.0.20 for awhile.  After installing Doom 3 and DirectX 9.0c I noticed that my sound would cut in and out in the game.  I tried everything first with completely uninstalling my Audigy 2 ZS and moving it to a different slot with a fresh reinstall of my sound drivers.  Still, no luck.  Finally by random chance I removed AtiTool from my system tray and memory and fired up Doom.  NO sound problems.  When I overclock with a similar utility, Powerstrip, I have no sound problems.  So, I hoped that 0.0.21 would alleviate my problems, yet unfortunately it has not.  Does anyone have any suggestions or similar experiences?  Thanks



+1 for me too

the sound is cut in doom3 with my audigy 2 zs


----------



## Slayerstaps (Aug 21, 2004)

Nice new release works like a charm props to you W1zzard


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 21, 2004)

redownload the 0.0.20 release for improved 3d detection which works with quake 3 now


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 21, 2004)

people with doom3 sound problem please contact me on instant messenger so we can find a fix


----------



## veryhumid (Aug 21, 2004)

audigy drivers cause problems with EVERYTHING. I know someone else makes drivers for them besides creative. It might be worth trying.


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 21, 2004)

if the problem is there with atitool and it goes away without atitool, then its caused by atitool and i should fix it


----------



## Ex0skelet0r (Aug 21, 2004)

nice though wizzard 
i like very much your new interface


----------



## KrisMCool (Aug 21, 2004)

I've had one big problem with .21.  After installing, I noticed my monitor settings were messed up.  I tried to adjust them, but they wouldn't stick.  Reinstalled monitor drivers.  Then I noticed the source of the problem - DDC recognition was gone (ATI Control Panel / Displays).  I checked my Windows files - atiddc.dll was still there.  I checked driver settings in the registry - DDC2 still enabled.  I tried all sorts of things to fix this, assuming ATItool wasn't the cause - reinstalled chipset drivers (including new releases from Station Drivers), reinstalled DirectX 9.0c, reinstalled Cat 4.8 - no change.  Then I noticed that while ATItool was running (I only open it when necessary & don't autoload), DDC recognition came back.  After rebooting, it was gone again.  Finally, I uninstalled ATItool and now DDC works normally again.  This problem never happened with .20.  My monitor (Mitsubishi DP 930SB) refuses to work correctly unless DDC can be recognized (Use DDC settings can be unchecked under ATI CP Displays, but it still has to be able to read the settings).  I'm using WinXP SP2, DX9.0c, Cat 4.8.  BTW, another rig with a 9700 Pro and a different monitor did not have this problem - DDC is still recognized.


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 21, 2004)

redownload 0.0.21 .. it should be fixed


----------



## Bibiou (Aug 21, 2004)

KrisMCool said:
			
		

> I've had one big problem with .21.  After installing, I noticed my monitor settings were messed up.  I tried to adjust them, but they wouldn't stick.  Reinstalled monitor drivers.  Then I noticed the source of the problem - DDC recognition was gone (ATI Control Panel / Displays).  I checked my Windows files - atiddc.dll was still there.  I checked driver settings in the registry - DDC2 still enabled.  I tried all sorts of things to fix this, assuming ATItool wasn't the cause - reinstalled chipset drivers (including new releases from Station Drivers), reinstalled DirectX 9.0c, reinstalled Cat 4.8 - no change.  Then I noticed that while ATItool was running (I only open it when necessary & don't autoload), DDC recognition came back.  After rebooting, it was gone again.  Finally, I uninstalled ATItool and now DDC works normally again.  This problem never happened with .20.  My monitor (Mitsubishi DP 930SB) refuses to work correctly unless DDC can be recognized (Use DDC settings can be unchecked under ATI CP Displays, but it still has to be able to read the settings).  I'm using WinXP SP2, DX9.0c, Cat 4.8.  BTW, another rig with a 9700 Pro and a different monitor did not have this problem - DDC is still recognized.



me too   

with my iiyama, unabled to read the DDC informations and impossible to reinstall the drivers as you   

i am waiting  for a fix


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 21, 2004)

bibiou: did you try to redownload the version? i fixed it yesterday and just replaced the 0.0.21 file


----------



## Tony420 (Aug 21, 2004)

In the other forum you stated that 3d detection was fixed in vietnam but upon testing it today it still doesnt detect and switch to 3d map for battlefield vietnam with .21...


----------



## MikeS3000 (Aug 22, 2004)

*Fan Control*

This question was asked before, but no reply.  Is it very harmful to set m x800 XT PE fan to 100% when I'm gaming only (i.e. set to 100% above 60 C) and leave it at about 30% during idle and normal functions?  The reason I'm asking is because with new ATITool I'm able to get a higher overclock than previously because when my fan is up all the way my temp never gets above 71C and before it would hit 81C.  I was gaming for over and hour on Doom 3 at 555 core and 575 mem.  Anyone else have some nice overclocks on this card?


----------



## KrisMCool (Aug 22, 2004)

Update:  I redownloaded and reinstalled .21.  So far, so good.  Previous problem hasn't shown up.  Great program - thanks for all the hard work, W1zzard.


----------



## Frozen (Aug 22, 2004)

post your bugs in the sticky.


----------



## Ex0skelet0r (Aug 22, 2004)

Wizzard: i think that you must change your version system. we can't re-download every time your program because we don't know if we have the latest version. i think that you have to change it from "0.0.21" to "0.0.21 build 8" or something like that.


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 22, 2004)

exo: i agree ... will release 0.0.22 as soon as possible with the fixes


----------



## Bibiou (Aug 22, 2004)

with the new 0.0.21 build 8, i have no bugs   

good works W1zzard


----------



## albatross (Aug 22, 2004)

let's post something positive for change: 0.0.21 works perfectly on my sys, no bugs at all, every 3d app incl. doom3, farcry and so on is recognized. the possibility to send the temperature readings to mbm is ingenious and spares me a lot of juggling with vb scripts in samurize. although i don't actually need the fan control (9800xt has a built in) it works 100%. 
so what else can i say than a big thanks to w1zzard, very good job!!


----------



## munz778 (Aug 23, 2004)

MikeS3000 said:
			
		

> This question was asked before, but no reply.  Is it very harmful to set m x800 XT PE fan to 100% when I'm gaming only (i.e. set to 100% above 60 C) and leave it at about 30% during idle and normal functions?  The reason I'm asking is because with new ATITool I'm able to get a higher overclock than previously because when my fan is up all the way my temp never gets above 71C and before it would hit 81C.  I was gaming for over and hour on Doom 3 at 555 core and 575 mem.  Anyone else have some nice overclocks on this card?



i would also like to hear what people have to say about this...personally i'm hesitant to keep the fan at 100% as i'm worried that it may reduce the fan's longevity and result in a premature fan failure. 

i'm tempted to change the preset fan speeds, for example 80C=80% instead of 80C=55%...i'd want more info on the robustness of the fan proir to proceeding.


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 23, 2004)

video card fans have been runing at 100% for years ... i wouldnt worry about it


----------



## munz778 (Aug 23, 2004)

thanks w1zzard...been reading up on the posts, the fan feature is an excellent addition,  i see you're the man to thank for this. very nicely done. my card's running 20C cooler with the fan at 100% as compared to dynamic temps.


----------



## the death (Aug 25, 2004)

today is a hot day, so i decided id experiment with my fan settings. I set it up to 100% (its a X800 Pro modded to XTPE). Where i was getting 47c idle, i am now getting 40 (which is what i normally run at. so if i can expect 33c on a normal day, id be vry happy. Only down side though is i can definatly hear the fan now


----------

